# Wheat as a safe food?



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I have IBS-D (never C) and I've been doing a lot of experimenting lately with my diet. As FODMAP is so widely recommended, I thought I'd give it a try. Switching to low FODMAP fruits and veggies, and cutting out beans and onions, seems to have helped. (I already gave up dairy years ago.) However, every time I try to cut out wheat (as recommended by FODMAP diet), my IBS-D gets worse.

White bread and pasta actually seem to be safe foods to me, in that eating refined wheat every day seems to make my stools more solid. The only benefit that comes when I don't eat wheat is that the amount of gas I get reduces, but it also smells much worse and gives me more urgent sensations of needing to pass it.

Has anyone else found that wheat is a safe food for them? I feel completely out of step with standard IBS advice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if you go back a few years to the Heather version of what is healthy for IBS you find she included a lot of refined wheat.

I think the issue is how the resistant starch (a type of soluble fiber) interacts with your particular gut bacteria. Also if you eat more protein when you give up wheat that can increse the stench factor of your intestinal gas.

For some people that fiber/resistant starch helps to regulate the system and keeps things on a more even keel. For some people the gas when that is fermented causes all kinds of havoc for them.

So no food is really ever 100% totally bad no one should ever eat it or 100% totally safe eat it exculsively if you need to. All foods have a mix of helpful traites and less than helpful traits. So you have to see what works for you.


----------



## helinbert (May 27, 2013)

Ofcourse I agree with the statement that the wheat is very safe and the correct diet,I heard that the foods containing Gluten are leading for serious diseases such as diarrhea after eating and the diseases like Crohns, Coeliac.It is our endeavor to produce the best products for our family members whenever their particular dietary requirements insist on a controlled and strictly monitored variety of natural ingredients. Our range of gluten and wheat foods is constantly grouping with more new and existing additions. Some of the regular foods that we can still eat, without doing any gluten free baking at all. We have to try it and then try it again and must not use a regular recipe by exchanging hours, Use recipes those are moist already , If we have any problems with lactose, use the recipes free from lactose including buttermilk rather than milk.

eating healthy tips
healthy lifestyle tips


----------



## stephanlorren (Oct 4, 2013)

The information shared here is very interesting and worthy. The energy supplements for fitness and health are many as all of us need to be healthy and also fit . Proteins are the best supplements for the fitness and even more must have eating tips for heart,bones,muscles,brain even for the best fitness. We should ensure that the food that we are taking is free from gluten as it is not a good thing to take gluten as it leads to many health problems. We should be very careful while taking the food that too prefer only gluten free foods so, we should be very careful while taking the food prepared with wheat.

silent retreat
spiritual retreats


----------

